# Some pics of my kids



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Jessi

















Salem









Cleo









More can be seen on my website
http://www.sivarominiaturepoodles.com


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! I have a black standard so I love the big ones....but your little one is adorable!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful dog. I like the movement shot....she moves really nice. 

I have to ask what products do you use on her coat. (shampoo's, conditioning spray etc) She has a beautiful coat. Im working on getting my boy in a show coat and need some help with the products.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for your lovely comments. Yes I love my Jessi, she moves really well.
I use Royal Jelly shampoo, not sure you can get the same in the states, here is a link from an Australian website. If anything grows hair, this does.

http://www.groomersproducts.com.au/groomersproducts.htm

You must be very strict when owning a show dog. Washing and blowdrying weekly is the only way to keep a good coat, if you brush it during the week and it has a bit of dirt in it, you can break coat. If they are matting (coat change), it best to seperate with your fingers before brushing otherwise you will break coat. 

Inbetween shows its best to put oils into their coat. I use a product call laserlites. It looks gross but it really does protect the coat, stop it from breaking, dirt falls off of it, and its easier to manage tangles.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful dog! can't find your dogs on your site - only Leo - maybe I dont know how to enter site - have clicked everything lol


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry, you can check it out now.


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

What gorgeous dogs! I have two standards but love the little ones as well.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Angie, The last pic is a tiny girl in the 4 that I put up, she is only 9 1/2 inchs. She had her first litter 4 mths ago. Surprisingly I got a white by two parents being black. Whites were way back in the 10th generation from both parents. The dad is no3 pic 

Here is the white girl that I call bubbles









This is her full sister which is called Jacqui, she is in another show home


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jessi is my fave, gosh I'd hate to loose her in the dark, LOL!
All of them are lovely and absolutely darling, excellent grooming
jobs!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yup, have to agree there mm, Jessi is my fav also.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm just taken by how amazing the two cream poodles back legs
look in that stance.


----------

